# Help! Trouble hooking up Turbo Twist UV Sterilizer? (tubing)



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

I purchased a Turbo Twist UV Sterilizer and am going to place it on the out flow tube from my Rena Filstar XP3. The tubing that on my Rena is harder as it's around 6-8 years old. I am concerned about cutting it and not being able to flex it enough to get it to fit on the hose barb adapter of the turbo twist. 

I am not exactly sure what size tubing it is that is on my rena xp3? I think it is 3/4 x 5/8 (??)... that is what i just bought at homedepot. Although the problem is it seems like a thinner walled tubing and when I attach it onto the turbo twist hose barb, the locking nut does not lock it into place as it is a thinner tubing. Is this thinner tubing okay? Gosh i would HATE to loose all 90 gallon over my living room and loose all my beautiful fish!! I know I can go purchase a wire clamp that I screw on to keep it tight.... but is the thinner tubing okay? Where can I purchase thicker walled tubing from? should it be 3/4 x 5/8? I just measured the thickness and it looks to be 1/16" thick. I live in Coquitlam area but don't mind driving.

The next thing is if I replace the out take hose from my Rena XP3... I see there is a small ring where it slips onto the 
canister fitting... do I have to replace this ring before attaching new tubing, buy another one or can I reuse it. Where do I get these parts from? Anywhere locally? I really wanted to get this hooked up this weekend. Hoping today sometime.

Looking for some advice BEFORE I actually start taking it all apart... BIG SMILE!!

Any help would be greatly appreciated!! Thank you!!

Tracy


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Run your tubing under hot water to soften it. Or use a heat gun.
Or bring you turbo twist to Princess Auto off KE and Lougheed to see if you can find a fit.


----------



## Abayomi (Aug 9, 2011)

Silly me!! I thought the Rena had o rings where the tubing attached... but tit doesn't. it was just guck that built up around and looked like a black circle. I ended up going to JL Aquatics and getting the correct tubing so its all hooked up now! YA!!


----------

